# Long Car Journey...



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Just joined yesterday and have had a browse through, looks a great Forum.!

We have not collected our Wirehaired Vizsla puppy yet, we will be doing that on the 3rd May. (Can't wait!!)

My concern is we have a very long drive then ferry crossing from the breeder to get home.. 

We are breaking it up by staying with my parents for a couple of nights but the journey will be:

4 hours from the breeder to my parents
then
8 hours from my parents to the ferry and then a 1.5 hour ferry crossing (This drive and ferry crossing will all be done on the same day)

Also, depending on the weather I 'may' need to leave the puppy in a small unattended kennel for the ferry crossing...  The ferry company has said I can sit out on deck with him/her if it is pleasant weather but if the weather is not suitable he/she will have to be kenneled for the crossing...

Should I get some sort of crate for the drive or hold the dog to keep him/her calm? We will have our 4 children in the car as well...

If a crate, should I get one of the newer soft nylon versions or a hard plastic or metal cage type?

Also, also.. is DAP spray advisable? :-\

Sorry for all the questions in my first ever post but really want to make this as calming for the dog as I can.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Mitch, and welcome to the forums! Wow... that IS a long trip from breeder to home. I think a certain amount of stress is going to be unavoidable, especially with four kids in the car. Whatever you can do to comfort your puppy, you should do. Letting puppy sit on your lap and be cuddled is probably a good idea. Remember that you are taking him/her away from mom, littermates, and the only life he/she has ever known. The whole experience will probably be pretty exhausting for puppy. Maybe you could see if the breeder will give you some item that smells like momma dog, to comfort puppy along the way. Good luck, and remember to keep us posted, and show us some puppy photos. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How exciting! My WV has made me laugh every day since I brought her home. I can't wait to hear about your new pup and more importantly see some pictures.  

I agree with mswhipple-just hold him/her in your lap, preferably on some old towels or blankets in case of a potty accident. Between four kids, there will be plenty of laps to go around. Speaking of accidents, bring some cleaning supplies just in case. Nature's Miracle is a good enzymatic cleaner.

Plan on your journey taking a little longer, as you'll need to stop every hour or so for a potty break. I had about an 8 hour drive on paper, but I think it ended up taking between 9 and 10. 

DAP spray doesn't work on all dogs, but it can't hurt to bring it along. Will your breeder give you a blanket with the mother's scent on it? If not, I'd also bring a soft toy or blanket to pick up the scent, as that often has a calming effect.

If my girl could handle a flight from Hungary to the US, your puppy will absolutely be fine alone on the ferry. My concern there would be the conditions of the kennel, proximity to other dogs, and your puppy's weak immune system. If at all possible I'd emphasize that your puppy is not yet vaccinated to the workers on the ferry and that it's important to keep him/her separated from other dogs. They may be more accommodating than the phone rep. and allow you to keep your puppy with you or at least in your car, in which case you'd probably want a crate. I like the plastic ones myself and don't think the fabric ones will hold up to a V's shark teeth. 

Enjoy your trip. Lots of good memories in the making!


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

I Remember this moment of preparing ...almost an year ago when we went to search Leo ,our V boy at almost 900 km distance.
We spent the first night at 10 min distance from the breeder ,in a hotel, and this probably helped ,'cause Leo cuddled in our bed for the first night and he did not cry .
The breeder gave us a towel with the scent of his mother on which he passed his journey 0f 11 hours home(with the pipi stops every two hours).Things went on smoothelly and i think a good deal of bonding between us took place at that time.

So i think things can go on nicely for your pup and your family.I would also insist to stay with him and to keep him away of other dogs, if he needs to be kenneled on the ferry.

Good luck and don't forget the road photos.They are wonderful to look at afterwards.
Miru


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mi - you just got so much great advice !!!!- just did reply 2 a post - Hold Me ! -Hold Me !!!!! - the sound of my heart - every breath I take ! my pup is part of this - the road trip ? 16yrs later ? did I do it right !!!! HOLD ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

Aaaahh, thanks so much everyone for the great and positive replies..! ;D

I'm kinda looking forward to the trip now nobody has hit me with any horror stories.. 

I've just heard back from the breeder this afternoon and it looks like we will be getting a bitch rather than a dog.

I 'really' can't decide to go for the bitch or opt for a dog.... I really only wanted the darkest russett puppy left and its a bitch, so I guess ive answered my own query!

Has anyone got any guidance on the gender issue? :-\


----------

